# Scratches and scuffs in interior



## dparenti (Jan 18, 2007)

what products are good to remove scratches and scuffs, for example form the same material that the glove box is made out of like not cloth but i dont know what to call it lol


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

dparenti said:


> what products are good to remove scratches and scuffs, for example form the same material that the glove box is made out of like not cloth but i dont know what to call it lol


Basically this is vinyl, right? Hard plastic-like material? I've had issues with this myself, but have had good luck with mild soap solutions to clean off dirt and debris. 

If you have scratches in the vinyl, or cracks, you may be better off replacing the part if it's a small trim piece, as I don't know of anything that will really fix this, especially if you have a deeper gouge.


----------



## dparenti (Jan 18, 2007)

well its little scuffs, thanks i just thoought there might be a product readily available that is worth buying. thanks


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

If it is just plastic then you can use a lighter to heat up the scratch a little (not much at all) and then use a scrap peice of vinyl to put a texture on it. if you heat it up too much it will get shinny but if you just pass the flame over the scratch then dab it with they vinyl than it will fade way.
As for a scratch in vinyal or leather you can try some cleaners to help get it out but there is not much you can do besides replaceing it. you can get mathcing color vinyl at any auto trim place or apohlstry shop.


----------

